# Anyone want to adopt Pinky the Cat?



## Scott Bushey (Dec 30, 2006)

[video=youtube;fTNGjUNGkuY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTNGjUNGkuY"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTNGjUNGkuY[/video]


----------



## QueenEsther (Dec 30, 2006)

aww, the poor kitty  I'd take him.

it is funny though.


----------



## Blue Tick (Dec 30, 2006)

Utterly Hilarious!  

Must have been this guy's first time having a cat on a leash?

Not a good thing to put a cat on a leash. Knuckle Heads


----------



## gwine (Dec 30, 2006)

Blue Tick said:


> Utterly Hilarious!
> 
> Must have been this guy's first time having a cat on a leash?
> 
> Not a good thing to put a cat on a leash. Knuckle Heads



Perhaps most cats, but my dad used to walk his cat on a leash all the time.


----------

